# Define "crystal clear"



## jimbofish (Jan 5, 2010)

I've been in the reviews section, specifically power filters and see that people who have good experiences with a specific brand describe their water as "crystal clear".

In aquarium terms, what is "crystal clear"? Does that mean water with NO visible particulates at all, like spring water/bottled water?

I'm running a Rena X3 and an AC 70 in a 55 gallon, yet I still get some fine dust like particles in the water and the water looks clear. I also have a fine sand substrate.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

You can "polish" your water with the addition of activated carbon, taking out the particulates. This is only short term and you'll have your particulates back in about 10 days.


----------



## jimbofish (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks Darkside!

So, "crystal clear" water is really only a temporary thing?


----------



## Cento (Mar 30, 2005)

When it comes to "crystal clear" water, it isn't as much the brand or type of filter as it is the media they're using, as *Darkside* mentioned.

Using filter floss, cotton batting, and carbon are some ways to polish your water. There is also a type of media out there made by Seachem that called Purigen that's extremely effective in removing fine particles from the water.

Sometimes though, it comes down to simple things like sufficient biological filtration and cleaning the walls of your tank or limiting the amount of light that your tank gets.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

No particles, no bubbles. I'm always amazed that I can look through my tanks lengthwize and it's like there is no water. Providing, of course, the glass is algae-free.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

*No particles, no bubbles*

Like fish, floating in air...
Crystal Clear
When you got it, Mmmmmmmm...
You`ll love it.


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

KaiserSousay said:


> *No particles, no bubbles*
> 
> Like fish, floating in air...


Exactly! When your guests tell you the only way they know there is water in there is because they see fish.


----------



## Cento (Mar 30, 2005)

OOOOoooooohhhhh..... My wife hates it when people come over and gush with compliments and praise on the clarity and beauty of my tanks... Especially when its her girlfriends.... :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## highflyingk9 (Nov 2, 2009)

I have head great success achieving crystal clear water by using purigen, when i only used a fluval 405 for filtration. since then i have installed an ac70 in addition, but now my water is full of bubbles from the agitation. I know the agitaion is not a bad thing, but how do all of you with hob filters obtain that crystal clear look?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If your water level is high enough, the filter water just sort of slides in rather than pounding in. I only get bubbles when evaporation has lowered the water level too much.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

No ones mentioned coloration ... ie that nasty yellow water you can get from too much disolved organics in the water.


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

my water is crystal clear and i define that as no color to the water when looking lengthwise throught the tank...theres always something floating in the watercolumn. if i look at a picture and then look at it at the end of the tank lengthwise theres no difference in the picture and i can see it clearly...crystal clear


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

the ONLY tank that i have that is "crystal clear" is my 150 tall. with a 30 gallon sump. and against the grain here.. you know how i got it?!?! by REDUCING my water changes to once a month and only topping it off biweekly.. get mad if you want but it is as clear from the sides as it is the front and my parameters are very rarely anything but perfect.. i DID however change my pumps from a rio 2500 to another that moves at nearly 1100 gph. im sure ill catch flack for posting but its the truth.. my "obsession" kinda wore off, that's why I havent posted here in a while and by leaving my tank alone my fish colored up and water went completely "crystal clear"


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

jimbofish said:


> In aquarium terms, what is "crystal clear"?


Run a UV and then leave the diatom filter overnight. You will be surprised how much clearer your crystal clear tank becomes.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

jfly said:


> you know how i got it?!?! by REDUCING my water changes to once a month and only topping it off biweekly..


 I believe it... you'd be amazed what is in some tap water! 
Nutrients galore...

My tank water on my reef tank got cleared up considerably when I removed my filter socks... go figure that one out! For some odd reason, the reef tank thrives when I leave socks off for one week about every 2 to 3 months...

Crystal Clear water is not something that I can think of one single "rule" to acheive.


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

lol number6 thanks for not bashing me.. so you are a reefer as well.. I am just getting started maybe i can pm you for some info, NOT to hijack post::

I have also noticed that for that crystal clear look, I have introduced some java fern into sump with lighting kinda acting as a refugium.. youll see drastic changes with minimal plant life.. they do more than bottles of nitrate remover, actually dont even use my uv sterilizer anymore since i put plant life in sump. :thumb:


----------

